# burning mdf/mds files



## nim009 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey,
I need to burn a disk, but I can't figure out how.

See, I got 2 files, 1 .mdf and 1 .mds,
& I just wanted to know if there was any solution to my problem,
and its gotta be a free, cuz I am cheap,
so can someone please help me?

Thanks in advance

Mac os 10.4.5


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I know of no program for Mac OS X that recognizes MDF/MDS files.  It looks like you may need a Windows PC with certain software (like Alcohol 120% or something) to burn/convert those files.


----------



## riverspoons (Jan 20, 2007)

HOW TO BURN MDF File ON MAC OSX


----------



## fragholrok (Feb 8, 2007)

nim009 said:


> hey,
> I need to burn a disk, but I can't figure out how.
> 
> See, I got 2 files, 1 .mdf and 1 .mds,
> ...



 easy solution - just change the file extension form .MDF to .ISO (When you click on the file name like you're going to rename it, just replace .MDF with .ISO). This will make the file appear to be a disk image. I just recently had a video file that a friend gave to me like this...and once I converted it (by changing the file extension), I just opened up the DVD player (in OS X) and started watching it. I'm sure you could use the disk utility to burn it. I would probably use Toast, or Visual Hub instead - but then again, disk utility is free. 

Hope this helps. 

________________________________________________________

"Talk is the same cheap...it's been..." - JM


----------



## Eddiezette (Oct 26, 2011)

fragholrok said:


> easy solution - just change the file extension form .MDF to .ISO (When you click on the file name like you're going to rename it, just replace .MDF with .ISO). This will make the file appear to be a disk image. I just recently had a video file that a friend gave to me like this...and once I converted it (by changing the file extension), I just opened up the DVD player (in OS X) and started watching it. I'm sure you could use the disk utility to burn it. I would probably use Toast, or Visual Hub instead - but then again, disk utility is free.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...



*This was very helpful for me!
Thanks!!
*


----------

